# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams of the Deceased

## Angel Fae

I just wanted to share one of the best dreams I've had:

Last night, I dreamt of my dear grandmother who passed away 2 years ago. It's very real. We are going to the doctor and I was helping her get dressed. She had to take a bath. I accompanied her and she was showing me this membership card. I sadly thought to myself that she won't be able to get that membership as she doesn't have more time. I know she's gonna leave, soon. I suddenly hugged her and told her that I love her sooo much. 

The best part? She answered "I know my dear, I know". Tears started...

Then my sister woke me up. Spoiled everything, huh? Tears filled my eyes and I started to cry. I really miss her still. 

Has anyone gotten to be with their loved ones who passed away? Do you just summon them to be in your dreams?

----------


## pj

Yes, I've spent many a happy dream with deceased family and friends.

No, I never summon them.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

A few years ago I dreamed of my grandmother, who had a few months before then died, she suffered from alzheimer's [it was really bad, she had it before medicine to slow it down existed...].

We were in this medical lab, where I thought I was all alone. I wandered a bit until I noticed someone was on the MRI. It was my grandmother. She had never visited my dreams before [and would never do so again after this] and I was crying, for it hurt. It hurt at the idea that she might not remember me [as she couldn't in RL when alive], the idea of being questioned if I was her sister.

But, she didn't. She recognized me and comforted me, which only led to more tears. She understood my pain, and understood why I didn't go to her funeral. I just couldn't stop crying as I asked and she answered. 

I woke up in awe, I never had a chance to be close with her as I was when I was little, for she lived states away. But that dream, it was like a closure for me. No more numb indifference, it was accepted that she was dead, always would be dead thereafter, etc. 

She's the only desceased person who's visited my dreams, not that I know too many deceased people to start with...

----------


## Angel Fae

> No, I never summon them.



Really? How do you do it? 

Cause I want them to know (still) how much I love them. And if they are doing okay (you know, if they have moved on...) And I've waited so long for a dream like this...

I always have dreams about her/them. Simple, not lucid though.  

Can you do it at will?

----------


## Will

Did any of you notice that these dreams with deceased loved ones seemed more "real" than dreams normally do?

I had one about my grandpa that was so real I was sure I had actually communicated with him when I woke up.  The experience was so strong I felt touched by it for days.

Do you you think these encounters are something more than just dreaming?

----------


## Angel Fae

I'll say I somehow felt closure too, as I have said I've been waiting to hear that they know how much I love them. 

And yes, almost all of my dreams of my loved ones on the other side seemed and felt so real...

----------


## bro

Almost all of my dreams of deceased, in fact all, were of my dead grandfather...Only my grandmother and I could see him and everyone else though we were crazy...I've had 3 or so of these, each involving my grandmother and I having some type of understanding that my grandfather was there...in some kind of spirit form (although that is not my beleif IRL)...They were all nice dreams where I seemed to be able to give final kind words to him...

----------


## k_j_mc2

i havent had a dream about a family member but a famous guitarist named dimebag darrell it was the best dream ever ill give you the short version he came to my house we went into a room and i checked the date becasue he died in 2004 and i wanted to see the date and when i looked at it i saw the date was 31st of oct 2007 when i turned around he wasnt there and then i woke sweating and crying. i was crying because it could have been my only time to speak with the great legend of metal but he just vanished.

What does this mean???

----------


## walrus

I seem to go through periods of time where I dream very little, and then times when I dream a lot. I'm sure there is a perfectly reasonable explanation for this. More often then not I feel as if the dreams I do have are the inner me trying to get through to the outer me because I do have a habit of disconnecting from myself in times of emotional turmoil. When I am most in need of some TLC in the form of a reality check, or a kick in the ass my grandfather shows up, and it feels very real. We had a very, very close relationship, and when he shows up in my dreams I take it very serious, and know that it means I really need to attend to that which is bothering me. This has only happened a few times since he passed away some 18 years ago which is another reason why I take his appearance in a dream very serious. The inner me knows that he is the one person I will pay attention to. I think of this as all that is me looking out for me kind of like self medicating. I'm never able to summon him up at will being the stubborn Scottsman that he was he has his own agenda ...LOL

----------


## Torcher

I stll have dreams about our German shephard, she died in 2003.

----------


## Ric W

> Did any of you notice that these dreams with deceased loved ones seemed more "real" than dreams normally do?
> 
> I had one about my grandpa that was so real I was sure I had actually communicated with him when I woke up.  The experience was so strong I felt touched by it for days.
> 
> Do you you think these encounters are something more than just dreaming?



Yes. I do.

I'm not a heavily religious person, in fact I'm not sure what I believe in. I nearly died a couple of years ago and it was scary as hell, as there was no dream, no light, just nothingness. I was on a bed in a hospital with old men passing away to my left and right, on a ward that got people they thought weren't going to pull through.

But...

In my dreams I have been visited by both my Grandfather, shortly after he died a few years ago, and more recently by my step-Grandfather, who passed away some months ago due to Lung Cancer. The last one was particularly vivid, as both of these men, who never knew each other, came into my dream together as friends. I've never seen them before that or since.

I've never tried to find them, or summon them in a dream. If I'm in trouble and they are more than a dream then I'm sure they'll be nearby if I need them, as they were in this life.

Regards

Ric

----------


## DreamHerb

I've also had dreams of my deceased old best friend, who died in grade 7. 

Every dream has felt real as hell, and in reality i've sensed him as well.... 
He is around me sometimes, in fact i made a thread about a dream i had about him a few days ago.

----------


## stxcep

I have experienced numerous dreams involving deceased grand parents. These type of dreams seem to come in groups with no rhyme or reason as to what triggers them. They just happen. One interesting note, I don't realize they are dead in my dreams. They seem very much alive. I have yet to have a DILD or WILD involving dead people, relatives or otherwise.

----------

